# Sand fleas..



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

Heading down to N Myrtle to June 4th, has anyone seen any fleas around? I always use them live, but heard you can toughen them up to stay on the hook better. If so, how? Thanks


----------



## Wingbone (Jun 8, 2014)

I walked south from Apache all the way down to Ocean Annie's (about a 3/4 mile?) and didn't see any Sunday afternoon.


----------



## ukfan (Aug 8, 2012)

Never used sand fleas before do they sale them alive at bait shops?


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

I dig them up in the sand... Kind of fragile live, but have good much catching good size whiting in the surf this time of year with them and pompano later in the year.


----------



## ukfan (Aug 8, 2012)

I've never caught a pompano before


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

Some of the best table fare


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Tons in GC this weekend. Lots of jumbos. Never had a problem with them staying on the hook. Sometimes bait stealers will suck the insides out leaving you with a shell, but you can't do much about it. Use them fresh. Tipping with a piece of shrimp fishbites will keep bait out there.


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

The shrimp fish bites? Thanks for the info. Bigger the better


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Fished HBSP today and no bites. As I was leaving I notice a ripple in the outgoing wave. SAND FLEAS!!!!! Scooped up a bunch and will try tomorrow and give report...
Kim


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

Mmmm fleas.


----------



## ukfan (Aug 8, 2012)

Jerktherod catch some fleas and I'll buy some from you lol


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

Haha come on down next Saturday. Only 3 miles from cherry grove pier


----------



## ukfan (Aug 8, 2012)

I'll be 2 blocks above cheery grove pier


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

Maybe we can meet up, if I find some. I don't mind walking up to the pier


----------



## ukfan (Aug 8, 2012)

Sounds good


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

I usually hook them from the bottom-up, putting the hook through the digger on the bottom and just piercing the top of the shell with the hook until the barb comes through. If you throw them too hard they will fly off no matter what, and if you are using a double-drop rig and keep losing the bottom flea, you might want to move up higher in the water column to keep the bottom feeders off. There's not much else to do with them live. If you want to preserve them dead you can salt and freeze and makes them last longer, but they won't be any tougher than when live.


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

Thanks. I usually use them on a double rigmvi make my own because the store bought ones suck so mine are 20-23 in from the lowest.


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

I know the weather has been quite shitty lately and the weekend isn't looking any better. I'll be in the N myrtle area 4-11. Has anyone seen any fleas around that area?


----------



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

I was at 82nd ave today, just before you start into N. Myrtle close to low tide and there was as many fleas as you could stand to catch. Same scenario last weekend at Springmaid Pier. You should absolutely have no problem finding all you need....


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

Perfect


----------

